# '02 3.5SE passenger window



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has the same problem. When Auto closing the passenger windows it closes all the way for just a split second then goes back down a quarter the way. It will do this every time I use the Auto option. I have to slowly creep the window up to make sure it closes.
Anyone know of a solution?
dv


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

You have to reset the motors memory. Remove the door panel and there is a little black rubber button you have to keep it pressed down while you operate the motor a full run.


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Toolman5523 said:


> You have to reset the motors memory. Remove the door panel and there is a little black rubber button you have to keep it pressed down while you operate the motor a full run.


While in there, would you know what I would have to do to avoid the rattling noise that comes from the passenger door?


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

Yep, some of the mounting bolts for either the regulator, or the entire assy. have come loose. Reinstall any that are missing, and tighten the others up.


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Toolman5523 said:


> Yep, some of the mounting bolts for either the regulator, or the entire assy. have come loose. Reinstall any that are missing, and tighten the others up.


WOW! thanks for all your help!


----------



## justin82 (May 29, 2007)

Hi sorry I have a quick question similar to the original post except that my driver's side window memory needs to be reset. If I remove the panel on the driver's side I also have to disconnect the window control panel meaning that I won't be able to open a window while the driver's door panel is out. How can I reset the driver's memory?


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

Justin82, By window control panel are you referring to the "main window switch assy."? If so, that just pops off of the door panel real easy. Just disconnect the switch assy. to give yourself plenty of room to remove the panel. Once you have the panel off, take the switch off the panel and plug the switch back in.


----------



## justin82 (May 29, 2007)

well i just saw what you originally posted and you suggested that you have to remove the door panel. And being a newbie, i found some video on youtube showing how to remove the door panel. They took out the plastic tabs and teh screws and then went on to remove the windows switch panel and the door light etc....

I just want ot reset the memory so i dont' have to pay $90 when it's really a 10 min job


----------



## justin82 (May 29, 2007)

could u plz describe to me how I would go about fixing the driver's side window memory. It is slightly different from the front passenger or rear passenger's doors. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

Have you found the little black rubber button? It may be covered up by a black circle piece of tape.


----------



## justin82 (May 29, 2007)

*memor problem*



Toolman5523 said:


> Have you found the little black rubber button? It may be covered up by a black circle piece of tape.



My car is currently in for servicing. The dealer quoted me $85 to reset the memory for the labor involved. I won't get my car back till tomorrow. I'll try what you suggested and see how lucky I can get. Thanks again


----------



## justin82 (May 29, 2007)

*bigger problem underneath!!*



Toolman5523 said:


> You have to reset the motors memory. Remove the door panel and there is a little black rubber button you have to keep it pressed down while you operate the motor a full run.




Just thought I'd update you on the autowindow function just in case anyone else is having a similar problem. I did go ahead and take out the panel. I did have the black button pressed (which is indeed covered by a black piece of circular tape) while I ran several up and down cycles with the window.
I've gone to 2 dealerships and they've both quoted me about $90 to fix so I'm sure there is a bigger problem than the simple reset. So at the end, I've decided to spare my already bare wallet the $90 and just forget about it. 
It does not work!!!! Thanks once again for you reply


----------



## Toolman5523 (May 23, 2007)

sorry for your luck, is there anything I could do to help you out?


----------



## justin82 (May 29, 2007)

*done for now!!*



Toolman5523 said:


> sorry for your luck, is there anything I could do to help you out?



Thanks a lot toolman....I appreciate but I think I'm done toying around with my car for the time being. Bye!


----------

